# Strava Needs to fix this



## Lion1 (Jan 3, 2021)

*so today I went out for a ride be my plan was to ride the same trail a few times and try and get the KOM. The trail is hidden and only about 50 people know about it. My first lap was by far the best and I’m pretty sure I may have gotten the KOM. I rode it twice more and those laps were much worse with poor line choice. On the third lap, after I had finished the trail, I walked back up a bit to look at some better lines. I ended my ride feeling great because I was sure I was high on the KOM leaderboard. However, when I entered my ride into Strava it said that my time was my third best. Apparently Strava does not take into account that you rode the trail multiple times and does not use the best time. Instead it seems like it uses your last lap as the time it gives you for that segment. It even added on a minute to my time because I guess it didn’t recognize I had finished the trail and instead kept the clock going as I walked up the trail. Strava really needs to fix this. Has this happened to any of you guys? Am I able to contact Strava and try and have them fix the inaccurate times on that ride?*


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

Strava will register the segment no matter how many times you ride it. It doesn't just choose one. If you're really going for a segment, you need to make sure you start and stop a ways beyond where it starts and ends so it triggers appropriately. 

Also, perception of speed isn't always accurate. Sometimes I'm convinced I laid down my best effort only to realize it wasn't as great as I thought. Other times I don't feel as fast as I really am.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Yeah, Strava uses your best time for your PR's and such, not the last or first or whatever. And you really have to make sure you begin and finish each segment and record with a good device. Sometimes I see all kinds of silly routes on people's Strava ride. And also, Strava really sucks at short mountain bike sections in the woods.


----------



## HollyBoni (Dec 27, 2016)

No. I just got back from the bike park and we rode the same trail 12 times... It used my best time as PR, not the last run.


----------



## 834905 (Mar 8, 2018)

Yea Strava needs to fix this… I’d have tons of KOMs but I keep getting screwed by this. Every single time. I’d have at least 50 KOMs.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

It could be the device and/or settings. What are you recording on and how often does it record a data point? I think I have my phone set to one second intervals IIRC.

Ages ago, I read somewhere that segments are plus or minus 100m so I always try to ride through the known end point by quite a bit (the number may have changed, but you get the idea). Small segments...good luck.

Oh, and don't take this stuff too seriously. It's like a disease.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

You know what this means right?

You gotta get back out there and ride it again. 

Oh... damn. That sucks.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

SingleSpeedSteven said:


> Yea Strava needs to fix this… I’d have tons of KOMs but I keep getting screwed by this. Every single time. I’d have at least 50 KOMs.




You and me both brother, screw strava!


----------



## VegasSingleSpeed (May 5, 2005)

Did you try contacting the CEO of Strava? You should demand satisfaction.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

If you know you did great, then feel good about it. Nobody else (that matters) really cares about the leaders on Strava. Also, shouldn’t each segment show up with a time? Maybe that’s Trailforks...


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

F Strava, esp. KOMs for sports where speed interplays with shared resource conflicts.


----------



## Matt Smith (Sep 2, 2015)

"Dear Ukranian pen pal, you would not believe the struggle I'm dealing with here today. Strava didn't record my ride to my liking yesterday. Send help."


----------



## Dogbrain (Mar 4, 2008)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Also, perception of speed isn't always accurate. Sometimes I'm convinced I laid down my best effort only to realize it wasn't as great as I thought. Other times I don't feel as fast as I really am.


This. My best times are when I'm relaxed and in control. "Feeling fast" tends to be when I'm on the edge of control. It's highly likely that your first run just felt sketchy, and once you were used to it and had your lines/turns dialed it did not feel as fast. 

That said you also have to take into account the uncertainty in the GPS. I ride in trees and sometimes it throws out a weird number. Like last Wednesday it said I hit 54mph on a gravel descent. I bet is was low 40's. Unless I was just that relaxed 🤣


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

Sadly, the site got pulled offline, but there was a time when you could fix your Strava times in Post.









Digital EPO: How cyclists cheat on Strava to make their rides look better | Cycling Today Official


It used to be the case that you could ride your bike and that would be that. Now, we can measure every possible aspect of our rides and can make it all publicly viewable on the internet. Among the cyclists raised in the app generation, there’s no smartphone notification as foreboding as one...




cycling.today


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

Never had that happen but then again I rarely record my rides As far as I am concerned it's not race when I'm out on a ride it's me getting aways for a few hours. 

Sent from my moto g(7) supra using Tapatalk


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

STRAVA records speed? I just use it to record distance.


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

Have you considered getting close to the end, and then throwing your computer up the hill? You could even do it with a switchback that’s less than 100m long.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

This is just terrible. How can one feel good about doing their best unless everyone else on Strava knows about it. This must be fixed!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

bikeranzin said:


> Have you considered getting close to the end, and then throwing your computer up the hill? You could even do it with a switchback that’s less than 100m long.


Tricky part is finding the computer once the lap is over.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

hey send me your file, I can fix that for you. 

what kind of hero do you think you are ? what kind of hero do we deserve ?


----------



## Mongoguy (Oct 16, 2019)

What’s Strava? 🥴


----------



## jdr120 (Dec 7, 2009)

And here I thought this was going to be about e-bikers 'stealing' KOMs...


----------



## rtonthat (11 mo ago)

Cut the dude some slack. Some people bust their ass to get KOMs as personal goals so its important to them. Im in the ride for fun camp myself but let the man enjoy his things.


----------



## Grindup (9 mo ago)

Segments are segments. Strava don't care if it's your first or last lap. But if you ain't first, you're last.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

rtonthat said:


> Cut the dude some slack. Some people bust their ass to get KOMs as personal goals so its important to them. Im in the ride for fun camp myself but let the man enjoy his things.


How can he enjoy it when Strava deliberately set out to sabotage him?!


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

rtonthat said:


> Cut the dude some slack. Some people bust their ass to get KOMs as personal goals so its important to them. Im in the ride for fun camp myself but let the man enjoy his things.


I'm all about a dude enjoying his thing.... just maybe in private?

It's just as enjoyable without going public to talk about length and duration.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Lion1 said:


> *Strava really needs to fix this. Has this happened to any of you guys? Am I able to contact Strava and try and have them fix the inaccurate times on that ride?*


I would go down to their offices and demand that KOM that you so rightly deserve. 

Strava US HQ 
201 Potrero Ave
San Francisco, CA
94103, United States

Don't take no for an answer.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

One thing STRAVA taught me, there is always someone faster. Sometimes 1,238 someone’s.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 22, 2004)

If at first you don't succeed, try, try again... with an e-bike.


----------



## Champion_Monster (Nov 30, 2014)

Matt Smith said:


> "Dear Ukranian pen pal, you would not believe the struggle I'm dealing with here today. Strava didn't record my ride to my liking yesterday. Send help."


Zing! You really got him. Feel better


----------



## bikeranzin (Oct 2, 2018)

rtonthat said:


> Cut the dude some slack. Some people bust their ass to get KOMs as personal goals so its important to them. Im in the ride for fun camp myself but let the man enjoy his things.


I mean, I'm someone who likes collecting KOMs. But the OPs premise was wrong, and I think the way the thread has turned out is far better than if people responded seriously.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

hoolie said:


> One thing STRAVA taught me, there is always someone faster. Sometimes 1,238 someone’s.


This is why the OP is riding a "Hidden" trail... though how anyone thinks a trail on Strava is hidden at this point is beyond me.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

Damn, I don't think we'll hear from the OP again. At least about Strava. lol


----------



## REZEN (Aug 7, 2020)

The only thing I dislike about Strava: ebikes and regular bikes have different segments/routes. We have mixed riding groups and it's still fun to compare DH times.


----------



## BmanInTheD (Sep 19, 2014)

REZEN said:


> The only thing I dislike about Strava: ebikes and regular bikes have different segments/routes. We have mixed riding groups and it's still fun to compare DH times.


You can upload your ride as a regular mountain bike ride to compare times. Just be sure to switch it to e-bike ride soon after before somebody has a conniption fit.


----------



## Joe Handlebar (Apr 12, 2016)

BmanInTheD said:


> Damn, I don't think we'll hear from the OP again. At least about Strava. lol


Maybe....but stay tuned for...

Garmin needs to fix this. 
Apple needs to fix this. 
"All trail builders" need to fix this.
Starbucks needs to fix this.

Well....you see where this is going.


----------



## hoolie (Sep 17, 2010)

I sometimes rode Mt Diablo on January 1st, in the morning. It’s a 3800 ft elevation road climb on Strava, and I could get into the the Top 10 KOM (for the year) if I Got out there early enough. One year I took a screen shot, before my time was obliterated for the next 364 days. It’s still funny to me, because there are some really fast road riders.


----------



## River19 (Jul 3, 2007)

One thing that I really hate about Strava is.........well, no, it is all of it, I dislike all of it. 

Enter a race.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

River19 said:


> Enter a race.


With Strava I can enter a race whenever I want and no entry fees.


----------



## BuzzinHornets (Sep 17, 2005)

Strava and KOM’s are the worst things to hit the Mtb scene ever IMHO. Like we need more encouragement for the the entitled and self centered among us.


----------



## celswick (Mar 5, 2020)

Strava should have a feature that allows users to print out trail signs to place at the trailhead and on other trail signs that say something to the effect of "KOM ATTEMPT IN PROCESS--TRAIL CLOSED TO RECREATIONAL USERS." 

That would make things way better for everyone involved.


----------



## Lion1 (Jan 3, 2021)

I have never in the past actually tried to go for a KOM. I just thought I would try this time because I found the trail a few weeks ago, realized it had a segment in Strava, and then also realized that there were only 47 attempts of the trail. I thought I would try it and get my first KOM. I also knew some of the guys on the leaderboard.


----------



## Lion1 (Jan 3, 2021)

Ogre said:


> This is why the OP is riding a "Hidden" trail... though how anyone thinks a trail on Strava is hidden at this point is beyond me.


In this case, the trail doesn’t show up if you look directly at the Strava map. You instead either have to search the name of the segment or ride it and view the segment in your previous activities.


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Ogre said:


> Sadly, the site got pulled offline, but there was a time when you could fix your Strava times in Post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean cheat? Oh, dear.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Lion1 said:


> I have never in the past actually tried to go for a KOM. I just thought I would try this time because I found the trail a few weeks ago, realized it had a segment in Strava, and then also realized that there were only 47 attempts of the trail. I thought I would try it and get my first KOM. I also knew some of the guys on the leaderboard.



Strava records every segment attempt during a ride. If you do a segment 5 times you should see all 5 times recorded and it will save your best attempt as a pr. 

If this didn't happen for your ride something went wrong.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Ogre said:


> This is why the OP is riding a "Hidden" trail... though how anyone thinks a trail on Strava is hidden at this point is beyond me.


Private segment. I used them all the time for training.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Strava records every segment attempt during a ride. If you do a segment 5 times you should see all 5 times recorded and it will save your best attempt as a pr.


And if you're lucky, it'll use the same start and end point each time.


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

NordieBoy said:


> Private segment. I used them all the time for training.


Unless you've also turned off the heat map recording and everyone who uses your trail has as well, your trail is not "secret" by any means.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Ogre said:


> Unless you've also turned off the heat map recording and everyone who uses your trail has as well, your trail is not "secret" by any means.


No, but the segment is.


----------



## 1track-mind (Feb 14, 2018)

who

gives

a

sh!t

?


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

I just want to point out that while the OP was talking about KOMs, what he was really concerned about is his own personal best on a segment. This was also on a lightly used trail so all the panic over shared use is unmerited. 

Folks who truly hate Strava have the option to ignore these threads... it's really easy.


----------



## BuzzinHornets (Sep 17, 2005)

Ogre said:


> Folks who truly hate Strava have the option to ignore these threads... it's really easy.


Sure but they also have the right to express their opinions here without your approval....


----------



## Ogre (Feb 17, 2005)

BuzzinHornets said:


> Sure but they also have the right to express their opinions here without your approval....


Indeed.

But you could at least be courteous enough to complain about something the OP actually did as opposed to turn their thread into a general rant.


----------



## BuzzinHornets (Sep 17, 2005)

Ogre said:


> Indeed.
> 
> But you could at least be courteous enough to complain about something the OP actually did as opposed to turn their thread into a general rant.


Lol, isn't that exactly what you are doing here? Regardless, thanks for the chuckle and no hard feelings.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

1track-mind said:


> who
> 
> gives
> 
> ...


Me.


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

Ogre said:


> Folks who truly hate Strava have the option to ignore these threads... it's really easy.


but we love to read about how it ruins another's day for no reason...


----------

